# Wiggly Basset



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hank likes to wiggle and dance in front of you when he's happy, which is often :smile:
These pictures truly show the goofiness of a Basset Hound.


----------



## adorable (Jul 10, 2011)

ahh. I love hounds. I really like the last picture.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

those ears.....i swear that's one of the best things about a bassett


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh I love him. 
That last picture is so awesome. 
I love bassets and their big floppy ears.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, that last photo made me spill my drink, thats so funny the way his tongue is flowing out the side of his mouth. What a cutie, I can see why you love him so much.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Now that's a happy dog!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

He looks so sweet and happy! I love bassets!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AHH..They are all SOOO cute!!:happy: I miss our Miss Basset Butt!!:frown:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ooooh how I love my bassets. Just watching them run just makes me laugh. Thanks for the basset pics.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I have never had the pleasure of having a Bassett. They are SO precious, the ears & those "soulful" eyes are too much! They should All be spoiled. <lolol>


----------

